# Negative effects of fostering??



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Don't know if he's going alpha or not - maybe more just wanting you guys. While NO rescue could function without loving fosters like yourselves if there is ANY doubt on whether or not your heart dog is being affected by the comings and goings then I think you need to re-evaluate fostering - at least on a full time basis.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

How long are you going in between fosters? If you are doing them back to back, he may be feeling alittle insecure. The incident you described happening with the collar doesnt sound like a foster dog/your dog incident. I think it would happen with any two dogs. They get scared and panic. Now if there is fighting between most of the fosters and Pilot, I would definetely take a break. You can still be involved in other ways with the rescue like transports, picking dogs up at shelters, doing events.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

I'd also take a look at the "type" of dog you're fostering...if you've been doing young & wild perhaps your boy would like a more mellow foster


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

I agree with Carol. A break may be needed - 20 dogs in 1 1/2 years is a lot of changes for your dog. He has had to adapt and share a whole lot.

I found that I needed to take a break when my permanent dog became extremely depressed on the loss of a foster he really loved. After a few weeks I went to fostering seniors and that has worked very well. Possibly too well. I adopted them!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Bless you for doing the work that you do. 
Perhaps a break of a couple of months in between each dog you foster? Foster space is so hard to come by but this may also get the organization you work with to look for more great people who are willing to do this.


----------

